# chipped baby tooth- do we need to do anything?



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm double posting this in dental as well...

Ds is 15 m.o. and he chipped one of his bottom teeth today. It's not a big chip, but it's not exactly small either. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this is something that needs dental attention, or is it something to not really worry about?


----------



## JavaBean (Feb 7, 2004)

My son has chipped 3 teeth and loosened 4 and he's only 2! I brought him in to be checked bc the loose tooth seemed really loose - and hey, who am I kidding - I was freaked out! The chipped tooth was OK bc it was only the enamel. If the chip is really bothering your DS they can sand it down.

The loose tooth seemed very loose but luckily it only moved so far so it was able to re-attach it itself with no problems. They had to measure the movement though.

The pediatric dentist told me to look for any blisters at the gumline and for discolored teeth - those were the danger signs that the root was damaged.

If your DS is showing sensitivity, I would bring him in. The first chip was scary, the 2nd and 3rd were more like "darn, AGAIN?"


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

We went in too after a fall and chipped too, and he said that discolored teeth (essentially, "dead" teeth) are extremely common in kids and harmless. It's the potential (unlikely) infection that you have to look out for. I think that's where the blister comes in. I would take him in just to get the lowdown if you can.


----------



## Frigga (Oct 5, 2005)

I have to say that discolored teeth can be a warning sign. Our oldest chipped his front two teeth at 2 years old, and 2 years later they begain to grey and when we brought him in, he had abcesses up by both adult teeth due to the trauma 2 years ago and both teeth had to be pulled. I'd bring him in to get looked at just in case but keep an eye on them because sometimes things don't show up right away.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree he should get looked at. But my point is that the discoloration is not necessarily a sign of infection. It's not the discoloration or deadening of the tooth that is inherently dangerous, as my dentist put it. Most discoloration ends up being harmless. IME, it both needs dental attention (just in case) and likely is nothing to worry about.


----------

